# Do yall know some dude named.................



## swampsauce (Oct 10, 2009)

Chris Finney. He cooks comps every now and again. Well guess what, HE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Overall:
1 IRON PIG BBQ
2 LEARN2Q.COM
3 PICKIN' PORKERS
4 BIG MO FROM AHO
5 GOONEY CREEK BBQ
6 TARHEEL SMOKERS
7 OLD DOMINION SMOKEHOUSE
8 SCREAMIN NITE HOG BBQ
9 SWAMP SAUCE SMOKERS
10 WOOD CHICKS BBQ
11 LAZY ASS BBQ CREW
12 TWO OLD MEN AND A GRILL
13 SMOKE THIS
14 THE KINGS OF Q
15 HAMBONES BY THE FIRE
16 GROG N HOGS
17 THE SOUNDSIDE SMOKERS
18 FLAMING PIG
19 CAROLINA BBQ CO
20 THE PIG'S EAR
21 RED WHITE AND QUE BBQ
22 UP N' $MOKE
23 PO' BOYZ BBQ
24 BIG AL'S BBQ & CATERING
25 BIG B'S PIG-N-ATERS
26 SMOKIN' SOMETHIN' BBQ
27 NORTHSIDE B.Q. BOYS
28 THE ALLNIGHTERS
29 J & M BAR B QUE
30 STOKE & SMOKE BBQ
31 FINE SWINE
32 THE COOKIN COMIC
33 DEM BONZ COOKERS
34 CONKY TONKER'S BBQ
35 MY SWEET HOG COOKIN'
36 NEPHEW'S BBQ
37 BUCCANEERS BETTER-B-Q


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 10, 2009)

Didn't he invent Larry's reverse sear steak cooking method ?  

Way to go Chris.


----------



## Griff (Oct 11, 2009)

There used to be a Finney guy on this board. What comp was this?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 11, 2009)

wow, congrats!  where was it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2009)

After talking with Finney about his 'close' finishes in prior cooks, I convinced him to switch exclusively to Wolfe Rubs and now look at the results!!!

Great job Finney!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 11, 2009)

There were only 34 teams...I could have won that.


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 11, 2009)

WAY TO GO, FINNEY!!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice Finney!

Congrats!


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Oct 11, 2009)

It was the Eastern Carolina BBQ Throw Down

Results on KCBS.us


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 11, 2009)

What's Wolfe Rub?


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 11, 2009)

Well hearty congrats to Finney. Smart boy to follow good advice. 

bigwheel


----------



## Finney (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Well... That was FUN.

Weeks ago (maybe months) they sent out pictures of the GC trophy (really cool blown glass).  I printed 2 color copies of it and put one on the fridge and one on my wall at work.  I told myself I was going to work as hard as I could to win it.  If not the CG, then at least one of categories.  I did several practice cooks to try out new combos of rubs and sauces to come up with what I ended up using.  I even skipped a contest last month that I had planned on doing to work for this one.

I ended up with two plaques (5th Chicken, 5th Ribs), 3 trophies (Grand Champion, 1st Brisket, 3rd Pork), and a plate (NC Governor's Award).

_And my wife said I was obsessing over it by doing all the stuff I was doing...._  LOL


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 12, 2009)

Now the hard work begins...widening those doorways at the house so your head can fit through.    

GREAT job Finney!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 12, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Now the hard work begins...widening those doorways at the house so your head can fit through.
> 
> GREAT job Finney!!!!!!!!!!




Larry can help with that.


----------



## Finney (Oct 12, 2009)

Trophy Pics  _(too bad I forgot to take pics of the turn-in boxes)_


----------



## swampsauce (Oct 12, 2009)

Is that considered pouring salt on my wounds?   
Congratulations again!


----------



## Griff (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool trophies. Congrats Chris.


----------



## Shores (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations! All your hard work paid off. Looks like you were solid in all the categories.


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Chris,

Very nice job in Rocky Mount.  There's a bunch of hard work and dedication in those trophies.  Congratulations on the all the hardware.  Very cool!!  

Good Q!

Jack


----------

